# Sleep Tight Molly



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

Molly, our cavalier died this morning. Not sure why, she just lay down and went to sleep. She had a lot of problems due to treatment by previous owners, she suffered badly from stress and nerves amongst other things. Her passing is a release for her and I hope she will at last find the peace and happiness she deserves. 

Night night Molly girl. Run free now. xx


----------



## jayjayoneill (Feb 18, 2008)

*rip*

rip sorry to hear that


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

so sorry 

r.i.p molly xxxxx


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

R.I.P sorry for your loss


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry to read this, but kinda nice that she just lay down and fell asleep. 

In 40+ years of animal ownership I've never yet had that happen and it's always been my ambition. Apart from one who died of heart failure while I was out at work, all mine have had to be euthanased.

She's in a good place now!


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

goodnight molly

sorry for your loss, hope you and mark are both ok, my thoughts are with you both at this time

andy


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

R.I.P little one


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

RIP Little one. My friend has had 2 Cavaliers do this. They suffer a lot of heart problems though. Glad she is at peace now


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

R.I.P  sorry for your loss 

india xxx


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks all for your kind words. Much appreciated. xxx


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

r.i.p. molly......karen, so sorry for your loss


----------

